# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  حصريا حل مشكلة السيم كارت لنوكيا e7

## WESSAM NAGAH

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
 اعضائنا الكرام  
اليكم اليوم حل مشكلة ادخل البطاقة السيم كارت 
لنوكيا 
e7
 بعد ماجائتنا الكثير من الطلبات لحل هذا المشكلة  
اليكم صورة توضيح للمشكلة  
الله الموفق

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله  فيك اخي

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك وبارك اله فيك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكرااا ليكم على المرورو

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ادامك الله ياغالى مليـــــــــــــار شكر
+
+
+
+

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

حياكم الله جميعا
شكراا على المرورو الطيب

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ZAFER999

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكوراخي الورد

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكرااا ليكم على المرورو

----------


## mor71

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## ighdriss

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## bell55b

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## charafmak77

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## smail77

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## محمود المصرى

مشكووووور

----------


## emadnokia

بارك الله فيك

----------


## alii121

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير

----------


## bouhelal

شكرا لك وبارك اله فيك

----------

